# tein pillowball upper mount b14



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

will the tein pillowball upper mounts for a b14 give me adjustable camber? It said on the website you can only get adjustable camber with McPherson struts... but I have tokicos. Should work the same huh? of course I'm only refering to the front mounts.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Alright, since everyone else is just laughing at your question, I'll go ahead and help out. Yes, the Teins will give you adjustable camber. Order the N15 Pulsar pillowballs for your B14. 

Do you have struts by Earle S. MacPherson? The pillowballs will ONLY work if you have those. 

JK. McPherson struts are the design of the front suspension. The vast majority of cars today use this design - including all B14s. Doesn't matter if you have Tokicos or $2000 coilovers. Still a McPherson strut.

Get the Teins (if you alrady have their coilovers). Camber plates are simply the only rock-solid reliable method of correcting camber for our lowered B14s.


----------

